# uncle mac...finished. Acrylic, and pencil



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

this is 11x14 on canvas board


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

not quite finished....flip your pic, I don`t want to have to lie on my side to see it.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Gotcha...not sure if that was on my end, was right side up when posted. Tried everything so...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. That is just a gorgeous piece of artwork. Nicely nicely done!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Chanda!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

It's badass Michael. love it.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!


----------

